# rocker washout???



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok so im new here and moving to Denver, CO i bought my first set up a T. Rice limited edition C2BTX Magne-traction with Gnu Mutants W/fast tech and burton ruler boots. I'm going to start Tricks this year but I'm a bit worried because i've heard so much about washout with the rocker is it going to affect me with the C2BTX? the rocker camber combo? also whats a good trick to learn first? i know start small then progress to bigger kickers. any advice or tips? i can butter all day. also i was riding a Skate banana and doing straight line speed i was "washing out?" i would spin left and right sometimes ending up backwards. so I' m regular stance 6'2" riding a 161.5 wide. i steer with the back of the board pushing and pulling as i call it. like i said any tip and advice would be awesome thanks!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

No. No. 1080s. Go Faster. You are turning the board wrong.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

im turning wrong? i go complete toe edge and heel edge but for skidded turns or managing my speed i use the a twist with the back of my board its most comfortable... what do you mean 1080's? and go faster?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

First things to do in the park are straight airs and 50/50s. Don't use your back foot to steer the board, skidded turns should by initiated with the front foot.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

how i mean like i said i've become comfortable with the back its really awkward for me to use the front no matter what foot is in front


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You learned wrong and have developed a very bad habit. You're "ruddering".


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You learned wrong and have developed a very bad habit. You're "ruddering".


i don't think thats entirely true. I find "ruddering" great when in tight tree's to maintain speed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When in tight trees sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do, but if you're primarily turning with your rear foot, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> i don't think thats entirely true. I find "ruddering" great when in tight tree's to maintain speed.


Ruddering scrubs speed, so do proper skidded turns. Difference is that ruddering looks like crap and you have less control.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

This is where I would normally go into a whole thing... But it's all been said. Get on your front foot. When it comes time to go threw some tight trees you should have the knowhow of what and when to do something or another to come out the other side. As far as learning some tricks... I would try a manual maybe a butter but mainly you should be working on your turns until you can cruise edge to edge just by shifting your weight toe to heel and heel to toe. Gl and keep shredding!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

ok thanks i've only actually been out 5 times with no instructor and went from falling on my ass to small jumps and butters all day long. so i've always asked about my steering habits no one has really corrected me. I used to be a skater so i apply a lot of my skating experience to snowboarding. and if you suggest it no i don't have enough money to get an instructor. i also noticed that "ruddering" i was catching my edge at higher speeds always falling on my ass! i guess i like all my weight on my back leg because i feel more "in control?" not that falling feeling? oh and i turn fine heel and toe i have no issues carving and taking regular turns the ruddering only happens when im trying to speed check while flying down the mountain


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> ok thanks i've only actually been out 5 times with no instructor and went from falling on my ass to small jumps and butters all day long. so i've always asked about my steering habits no one has really corrected me. I used to be a skater so i apply a lot of my skating experience to snowboarding. and if you suggest it no i don't have enough money to get an instructor. i also noticed that "ruddering" i was catching my edge at higher speeds always falling on my ass! i guess i like all my weight on my back leg because i feel more "in control?" not that falling feeling? oh and i turn fine heel and toe i have no issues carving and taking regular turns the ruddering only happens when im trying to speed check while flying down the mountain


That "falling forward" feeling is just something you have to conquer with a lot of practice and brain programming - it's what usually holds back beginners and intermediates the most. Eventually you will be able to lean forward and it will feel natural and balanced - not etch-o-sketch. And to ride aggressively you definitely want to be able to lean forward comfortably, it's part of what's necessary to initiate hard-carves.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

i just dont like the floaty not in control feeling i guess lol but like you said it takes time just like what wolf said in another post!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, you just have to get used to it. You'll find that when you do and you stop leaning back, you have a lot more control over your board. It's just your brain trying to do what feels natural. Leaning forward doesn't. I'm a fairly experienced rider at this point and I still have to fight the urge when I get in gnarly terrain.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> ok thanks i've only actually been out 5 times with no instructor and went from falling on my ass to small jumps and butters all day long. so i've always asked about my steering habits no one has really corrected me. I used to be a skater so i apply a lot of my skating experience to snowboarding. *and if you suggest it no i don't have enough money to get an instructor*. i also noticed that "ruddering" i was catching my edge at higher speeds always falling on my ass! i guess i like all my weight on my back leg because i feel more "in control?" not that falling feeling? oh and i turn fine heel and toe i have no issues carving and taking regular turns the ruddering only happens when im trying to speed check while flying down the mountain


See this so often: People buy high-end equipment, but spend no money on proper instruction to learn how to use it. Golf, tennis, etc. are the same. Always baffles me. 
One of the guys I take private lessons from sometimes shows up on his beat-up old deck with Burton Custom bindings and all the 'cool' kids with their Custom X/T. Rice/Never Summer boards snigger and look down their noses - then he sticks back-to-back 7s in the pipe or a massive cork of the big kicker.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm 23 I spent 8 months with my gear on layaway. then I'm moving to denver in a few months, barely gonna get a season pass much less being able to afford lessons. but i bet after 2 days on the mountain ill have it right.. i was always trying to chase my gf then. I'm single now. I'm down if anyone wants to show me a thing or two when I'm on the mountain!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

snowolf like i said a few posts ago i actually steer fine edge to edge turns and well balanced its when i go fast i rudder to control speed< there inlies the issue. i carve c's all day i mean not like Carving like carvers but i get i pencil line and can feather fall or leaf fall i can navigate through anything its just going fast i don't know how to do proper speed checks. i can slow down and stop i have raced my ex down the mountain lost from catching an edge. its been over a year since i last went but i remember learning the turns heel edge and toe edge. i know i have a lot of improvement to do! so im just trying to figure out the best way to explain this.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Getting a video of your riding would help huge. I did a vid of myself using a Contour on a pole last year, and was able to determine some specific problems with my riding and correct them.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok im going to leave the whole carving thing aside and pretend you didn't mention a leaf or feather. If you want to ride with more stability at higher speeds you need to be on your front foot and get lower in your stance. If you don't believe us or don't want to then fine stay on your back foot it won't effect our riding. When you are on your front foot if you are flat on your board then it will pivot with every little motion get kicked back and forth by the snow until you fall. If you don't want this to happen always stay on some sort of your edge. You should try to make some turns with the back foot out so it forces you to use front foot only ( I do recommend the bunny slope for this). Understand that we are not trying to disagree with your riding level its just some of us have seen and heard of these problems many times. You say you can't afford an instructor yet your not taking the advise of one of the best (Snowolf) for free.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Best thing to do, put up a video and be open to advice. 

Put the ego aside its one of the main barriers to progressing in anything.

People on here in particular Mr Wolf of the snow variety is giving out quality instruction and advice.

With a video the advice will be more precise and suited to your needs.

We all have an image of how we are riding (usually far from reality), but a trained impartial eye will give us an accurate level check and provide the information we need to progress.

I put a several videos up and got some excellent advice that helped me progress last season and I will post more in the future.

Like I said the first thing was for me to put aside my ego and self image and be open to the advice.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

You guys are way kinder in the face of willful ignorance than you have any right to be.

I started twitching and shouting this at my monitor about three OP posts in.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you guys! im sorry i wasnt trying to be an arrogant ass. i just felt i was not explaining things correctly. its been awhile and i agree i tend to want to jump from A to Z. but still thank you. guess im a little excited to snowboard since i spent all last season paying my board off. i wanna snowboard so bad it hurts lol.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> thank you guys! im sorry i wasnt trying to be an arrogant ass. i just felt i was not explaining things correctly. its been awhile and i agree i tend to want to jump from A to Z. but still thank you. guess im a little excited to snowboard since i spent all last season paying my board off. i wanna snowboard so bad it hurts lol.


Listen to everything Snowolf says. He's an instructor.

I'm 3 years in and I still don't know how to properly carve.

Of course I've barely tried at all yet so that's something I'm looking forward to trying this upcoming season.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

now I'm super confused lol. I'm self-taught, but I've always initiated slide turns and carves by having centered weight and twisting with hip+knees? What is that then? 
I'm going to try this leaning forward thing next year...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 21, 2012)

anyone around colorado? would like to catch up and make friends and learn a thing or two


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> I'm going to try this leaning forward thing next year...


...just....well... then how the FUCK do you go FAST MAN?!?!?!?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> i wanna snowboard so bad it hurts lol.


if you ride like you have been, it WILL hurt. over and over again :laugh:


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> There is a time to shift aft as you progress through the bottom of the turn but this is moving into advanced riding techniques that are way outside the scope of this discussion....:thumbsup:


do go on or link to what you think is a nice guide.

 I'm not very good at describing with text what I do, after I read what you wrote, I do most of those things, just not leaning forward very much, Or keeping my cool on stuff beyond my ability.... Anyways that's something else retarded. Would be neat to hear what you have to say about those techniques though.

EDIT: Oh, besides the being horrible at describing how I turn, I should just add these: yesterday night after reading your previous posts I imagined turning while just standing up, I seem to what you mentioned... Or maybe that's just placebo effect. Who knows. Also I've been snowboarding (some times on-and-off) since like grade 5-ish. And have gone through probably most of the bad habits beginners pick up since we didn't have money for instructors. I had a rage 164cm in grade 7.... trolololol. (Mom bought as suprise bday present)


----------

